# Carter Insatiable 3 Release for sale



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*A pic always helps.....*

Its a good release it should go real soon mate. 

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

Any offers ??????????


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

ok ok I give in. R150-00.......


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

Give me your postal address, I'll send the plastic packaging the release comes in.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

cmitch said:


> Give me your postal address, I'll send the plastic packaging the release comes in.


ok ok R150-01 incl the release.:wink:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Please post a photo

Groete
Stefan


----------



## cmitch (Dec 6, 2006)

*At last ....*

.... someone who seems to be able to afford archery as a sport.

Mine's exactly like this one, only black.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

cmitch said:


> .... someone who seems to be able to afford archery as a sport.
> 
> Mine's exactly like this one, only black.



Sies!!!:wink: Sorry I would have been interrested but I already have 5 releases so I guess I am too poor to afford it.....


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I have the Chocolate Addiction, they are truly great triggers. The Insatiable is just as reliable.


----------

